
PokeEye.com – Pokemap and Pokedex Pokestops and Gyms Coming Soon - fjeddy
https://www.pokeeye.com/
======
zeristor
Looks great, but how long will it last? What would be good is filter for
common, normal, and rare pokemon.

And nests. Do we need Machine Learning to characterise nests?

~~~
fjeddy
For as long as it can :) Filters are coming very very soon along with
notifications. Please elaborate on nests? I honestly don't play the game
myself.

